

Finally a truly beautiful and real time Instagram and Twitter stream service - Javve
http://silarapp.com/press/truly-beautiful

======
warcode
At $299 / day you better be doing content / image caching and not just handing
out origin urls.

------
pliu
$299/day seems kind of steep. Who is this for?

~~~
sudhirj
Exactly what I was wondering. Are you just targeting organizers or major
conferences or something?

~~~
jascination
Even then I can't envision how anyone could justify spending $299/day on
something like this that (as far as I know, correct me if I'm wrong) can be
reproduced for free using the Instagram/Twitter API...

------
thecolorblue
I think the UI could be better. I could see making some very interesting views
with famous and this.

